# Complete Cadaver Dissection (Caution May be Disturbing to Some)



## medicRob

As some of you know, I am a teaching assistant in Anatomy & Physiology I and II with a pretty good sized University. As such, I never pass up an attempt to learn something new in the field of biology or to share resources with others. Therefore, I want to share with you 27 videos highlighting a complete cadaver dissection.

I want to take a moment to say that some of these videos have the genitals of the cadaver exposed. However, I see no reason why there should be any problem with me posting these vids seeing as:

A) I have obtained permission from the video owner to post them here.

B) These are anatomical videos and as such, the nudity contained within these videos is not considered explicit and therefore is in compliance with forum rules under the following grounds.



> _We do not allow posts that are sexual in nature or violate EMTLife community standards._




 These videos are not: 

      A) Sexual in Nature
      B) Are for the purposes of anatomy and are therefore suitable content
          for an EMT education forum. 


Now, on to the  post. 


Video 1: Dissection of the Superficial Thorax and Abdomen

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SciJSfQ254w[/YOUTUBE]

Video 2: Dissection of the back muscles and spinal cord

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udaCEBtqfbA[/YOUTUBE]

Video 3: Dissection of the Abdominal Wall

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtSQUjgQtTE[/YOUTUBE]

Video 4 (Pt 1): Dissection of the Thorax

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hial2zQQ5kI[/YOUTUBE]

Video 4 (Pt 2): Dissection of the Thorax

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYZm5rEBfB4[/YOUTUBE]

Video 5 (Pt 1): Dissection of the Posterior Thorax

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YathjWGgmEc[/YOUTUBE]

Video 5 (Pt 2): Dissection of the Posterior Thorax

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J-fgyb4spk[/YOUTUBE]

Video 6 (Pt 1): Dissection of the Peritoneal Cavity

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxQqBbFpDqw[/YOUTUBE]

Video 6 (Pt 2): Dissection of the Peritoneal Cavity

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgEfcL8IcMc[/YOUTUBE]

Video 7 (pt 1): Dissection of the GI Tract

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCsjwygr378[/YOUTUBE]

Video 7 (pt 2): Dissection of the GI Tract

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_sNVp_IW5Y[/YOUTUBE]

Video 8: Abdominal Autonomics

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZEbBZx-loQ[/YOUTUBE]

Video 9: Dissection - Split Pelvis

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfExR3vQT0o[/YOUTUBE]

Video 10 (pt 1) Pelvic Outlet

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCxHFY93i8A[/YOUTUBE]

Video 10 (pt 2) Pelvic Outlet

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e42qgZoLR0[/YOUTUBE]

Video 11: Dissection of the Superficial Face

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvInPOkUxag[/YOUTUBE]

Video 12: Infratermporal Fossa

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7vUXNc9lrc[/YOUTUBE]

Video 13: Dissection of the Superficial Neck

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlIhkAvLwks[/YOUTUBE]

Video 14 (Pt 1): Dissection of the Deep Neck

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9BdNieuBBI[/YOUTUBE]

Video 14 (Pt 2): Dissection of the Deep Neck

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUhmNaRWTh0[/YOUTUBE]

Video 15 (Pt 1): Brain

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXGMDdJ06HQ[/YOUTUBE]

Video 15 (Pt 2): Brain

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeObK9CeCaM[/YOUTUBE]

Video 16: The Orbit

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWPaWmdxhjk[/YOUTUBE]

Video 17: The Ear

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_wkMNlnFz8[/YOUTUBE]

Video 18 (Pt 1): The Pharynx

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxNH0Dnnx18[/YOUTUBE]


Video 18 (Pt 2): The Pharynx

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laFBgU_AVZ4[/YOUTUBE]

Video 18 (Pt 3): The Pharynx

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfE82cgiYOk[/YOUTUBE]

Video 19: Nasal/Paranasal

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5a6aEYb0qU[/YOUTUBE]

Video 20: Superficial Limbs

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llPxDRA7G_I[/YOUTUBE]

Video 21: Axillary Fossa

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtRNkq0V2yk[/YOUTUBE]

Video 22 (Pt 1): Shoulder and Arm

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3G3JwZAZLk[/YOUTUBE]

Video 22 (Pt 2): Shoulder and Arm

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLjivfG7fGM[/YOUTUBE]

Video 23 (Pt 1): Forearm and Hand

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsw3Uq4Rs_E[/YOUTUBE]

Video 23 (Pt 2): Forearm and Hand

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rR_bcmTPqLo[/YOUTUBE]

Video 24: Joints of the Upper Extremity

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4wppVeUnRc[/YOUTUBE]

Video 25: Hip and Thigh

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxNV2Tfuiy8[/YOUTUBE]

Video 26: Leg and Foot

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWJh8yQRH4M[/YOUTUBE]

Video 27: Joints of the Lower Extremity

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyNqV97Dxcs[/YOUTUBE]

-----------------
There you have it. It is my hope that by watching these videos you have expanded your knowledge of human anatomy and will take away a more complex understanding of the structure of the human body. Cadaver anatomy has a way of painting a clearer picture than any textbook ever could. Moreover, in situations involving multiple cadaver dissections, you are afforded the ability to see the wide range of variations between humans of different ages and pathologies.. rather than the standard healthy 20 year old depicted in most textbooks. 

I will be following up this post with one about Physiology once I have obtained the appropriate permission from the video owners to post them.


----------



## JOHNFORCENYC

Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## harryb714

Just watched the first video and it was extremely interesting. Now I just need to find some time to watch the rest....Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dixie_flatline

Wish I could watch these on my iPad... Stupid flash.


----------



## medicRob

dixie_flatline said:


> Wish I could watch these on my iPad... Stupid flash.



I just watched them on mine. Youtube uses H.264, you can play them. Also, if you run into probs cause they are embedded, just use the skyfire browser or download frash from comex (You have to be jb for the last one)


----------



## lightsandsirens5

Awesome! I have wanted to sit for an autopsy. But they don't let you here. I can't wait to watch these. 

And I love the fine print warning/disclaimer/whatchamacallit.


----------



## medicRob

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Awesome! I have wanted to sit for an autopsy. But they don't let you here. I can't wait to watch these.
> 
> And I love the fine print warning/disclaimer/whatchamacallit.



Yeah, after having received infraction points here for merely posting a full article (Even though I put a FULL APA citation directly beneath it and a link to the original), I felt like I had better put a warning over this one, even though it is pure anatomy and extremely relevant to EMS Providers. It's kinda sad really that it comes to having to post a "This is not sexually explicit" message on a cadaver dissection, but if that's what I have to do for them to allow it to stay here so some members can get a better understanding of anatomy then that's what I'll do. 

Once I get permission from the owner of the physiology vids to post them here, I'm gonna make a post this size outlining the various systems then elaborating on certain aspects of each one to accompany it.


----------



## dixie_flatline

medicRob said:


> I just watched them on mine. Youtube uses H.264, you can play them. Also, if you run into probs cause they are embedded, just use the skyfire browser or download frash from comex (You have to be jb for the last one)





> ERROR: If you can see this then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.



I can't see any links, just the error messages. I'm not jailbroken, but maybe I'll look into skyfire.


----------



## medicRob

dixie_flatline said:


> I can't see any links, just the error messages. I'm not jailbroken, but maybe I'll look into skyfire.



Yeah, that's cause you are using Safari on your iPad. iPad has no native flash functionality, on purpose. 







That's all you'll get from safari. Download "skyfire browser" it will play flash.


----------



## harryb714

Is anyone else curious about the lack of gloves? I'm not familiar with cadaver preservation techniques but even if there is no dangerous chemicals used I imagine you might be left with funky smelling hands.  Or even worse some stray bits and pieces caught under your finger nails.


----------



## lightsandsirens5

medicRob said:


> Yeah, after having received infraction points here for merely posting a full article (Even though I put a FULL APA citation directly beneath it and a link to the original), I felt like I had better put a warning over this one, even though it is pure anatomy and extremely relevant to EMS Providers. It's kinda sad really that it comes to having to post a "This is not sexually explicit" message on a cadaver dissection, but if that's what I have to do for them to allow it to stay here so some members can get a better understanding of anatomy then that's what I'll do.
> 
> Once I get permission from the owner of the physiology vids to post them here, I'm gonna make a post this size outlining the various systems then elaborating on certain aspects of each one to accompany it.



Yea I know what you mean. 

And looking forward to the next video barrage. I love learning new stuff. Bring it on!


----------



## Asimurk

Thanks Rob.  I take it as a good sign that while watching the first video I was able to keep eating breakfast.  Started getting hungry for chicken though.  Definitely putting the medical terminology learned to use for processing what the guy is saying.


----------



## medicRob

Asimurk said:


> Thanks Rob.  I take it as a good sign that while watching the first video I was able to keep eating breakfast.  Started getting hungry for chicken though.  Definitely putting the medical terminology learned to use for processing what the guy is saying.



Wonderful. Save me a wing, lol.


----------



## socalmedic

takes me back to my anatomy class. thanks for putting this up.


----------



## JPINFV

harryb714 said:


> Is anyone else curious about the lack of gloves?



Anatomists are only alive at this point because of all the preservatives coursing through their veins.

Personally, I'm more curious of the lack of fanny pack. I thought anatomists running cadaver labs were required to wear one at all times.


----------



## medicRob

harryb714 said:


> Is anyone else curious about the lack of gloves?



Well, as far as pathogens go, the bodies are preserved via formalin. However, I am just a stickler for gloves so I can definitely see where you are coming from.


----------



## wadford

*The Coolest Thing I've Ever Seen!!*

I have to say that is by far one of the coolest things I've ever seen!! I am an EMT-B student right now and we are about to take our first module exam (chapters 1-5), I loved it when she cut the heart open and you could see the atria and the ventricles. Also it gave a better view as far as exact positioning of the heart within the thoracic cavity than our textbook did. The human body is awesome! Thanks so much for sharing this!!


----------



## medicRob

wadford said:


> I have to say that is by far one of the coolest things I've ever seen!! I am an EMT-B student right now and we are about to take our first module exam (chapters 1-5), I loved it when she cut the heart open and you could see the atria and the ventricles. Also it gave a better view as far as exact positioning of the heart within the thoracic cavity than our textbook did. The human body is awesome! Thanks so much for sharing this!!



I'm glad you are finding use of it. Make sure to look at other structures too like the "Chordae Tendenae" and see if you can plot the location of the mitral and tricuscpid valves from just looking at it. That will serve you well in your stethoscopy later if you choose to move on to ALS.


----------



## abckidsmom

I' be using these in the high school anatomy class I'm teaching.  thanks!


----------



## Aprz

Rob, I just want to say thank-you for sharing this with us. I was looking into how to get into an A&P class with cadaver dissection, but it'll be a long time before I meet the requirements to get into that class at my school since I am still a new student. I watched the first video, but unfortunately I must run off to work now to sell chicken wings.

... and now I really can tell people I saw it on tv (well, Youtube).


----------



## jjesusfreak01

I remember in my EMT-B class the instructors had the medic students bring in the hearts they were dissecting when that was going on. It was pretty cool, but nothing I hadn't already seen in my college anat/phys class. I also remember my instructor had us watch these creepy dissection videos where the female doctor was way too friendly with her metal probe and gloved finger. She would just continuously run her finger up and down each ligament while talking about it, like she was caressing them...really creepy.


----------



## JPINFV

jjesusfreak01 said:


> I also remember my instructor had us watch these creepy dissection videos where the female doctor was way too friendly with her metal probe and gloved finger. She would just continuously run her finger up and down each ligament while talking about it, like she was caressing them...really creepy.



Was she hot?

Actually, never mind, she can be what ever I want in my mind... I'll be in my bunk now...


----------



## Sandog

Although the cadaver is dead he is still a patient, my wonder is this a violation of the patients privacy. I also wonder about the next of kin and how they might feel if they were to learn their passed loved one was being displayed on the internet. 
Students should consider cadaver research as a honor, and due respect to the person and family members should be remembered. 

Not meaning to be negative here, I guess what I am getting at is that I hope these considerations were made prior to posting. Rob I know your intentions are good so no slight on you...


----------



## JPINFV

The family or the patient most likely signed a wavier prior to taping. There's a reason why Body Works isn't violating any laws with their display of human cadavers.


----------



## Sandog

JPINFV said:


> The family or the patient most likely signed a wavier prior to taping. There's a reason why Body Works isn't violating any laws with their display of human cadavers.



Well if that is the case then all is well. I know on my drivers license application I just checked a box donate to science (Might reconsider though). When I took anatomy class we were expressly forbidden from taking any photos, but as long as the proper channels were followed then I think this is a great educational tool.


----------



## Ghost

I'm thinking on burning all this to a single DVD. Would anyone like a copy?


----------



## medicRob

Sandog said:


> Although the cadaver is dead he is still a patient, my wonder is this a violation of the patients privacy. I also wonder about the next of kin and how they might feel if they were to learn their passed loved one was being displayed on the internet.
> Students should consider cadaver research as a honor, and due respect to the person and family members should be remembered.
> 
> Not meaning to be negative here, I guess what I am getting at is that I hope these considerations were made prior to posting. Rob I know your intentions are good so no slight on you...



This is a cadaver dissection video which is used for the purposes of teaching cadaver dissections in Universities. It is a video series for medical schools that just so happened to be posted on youtube where I contacted the owner of the vid and got permission to post. 

The footage is provided COURTESY of the University of Wisconsin Medical College, and of course the appropriate waivers were obtained.. When you donate your remains as an anatomical gift to a medical school, you do so with the understanding that the University may use your body for educational purposes in the lab as well as other media (Videos, Slideshows, etc). No laws or ethics were violated here.


----------



## medicRob

Sandog said:


> Well if that is the case then all is well. I know on my drivers license application I just checked a box donate to science (Might reconsider though). When I took anatomy class we were expressly forbidden from taking any photos, but as long as the proper channels were followed then I think this is a great educational tool.



You took cadaver anatomy at the associate degree level? I have never seen a cadaver dissection (Gross anatomy) course taught at anything less than a graduate level.


----------



## medicRob

Ghost said:


> I'm thinking on burning all this to a single DVD. Would anyone like a copy?



You might want to request permission from the video's creator before burning and distributing it. I requested special permission to post the vids here.


----------



## Ghost

medicRob said:


> You might want to request permission from the video's creator before burning and distributing it. I requested special permission to post the vids here.



Will Do! Thanks!


----------



## rwik123

Just emailed the link to my A&P teacher. She's gunna have a field day with this.


----------



## Ghost

rwik123 said:


> Just emailed the link to my A&P teacher. She's gunna have a field day with this.




Yeah dude, I'm going to have my mother check it out in the AM as well (shes a nurse).


----------



## Sandog

medicRob said:


> You took cadaver anatomy at the associate degree level? I have never seen a cadaver dissection (Gross anatomy) course taught at anything less than a graduate level.



 I took Human anatomy BIOL 260 at Southwestern Community college in Chula Vista Ca, back in 2006 and we worked on human cadavers. Since then, they have switched to cat dissections do to Ca, budget cuts. So if you wish to verify the veracity of what I say, contact the Biology dept at SWC.
http://www.swccd.edu/


----------



## Ghost

Sandog said:


> I took Human anatomy BIOL 260 at Southwestern Community college in Chula Vista Ca, back in 2006 and we worked on human cadavers. Since then, they have switched to cat dissections do to Ca, budget cuts. So if you wish to verify the veracity of what I say, contact the Biology dept at SWC.
> http://www.swccd.edu/



It really depends on the state, most states use cats. Human Dissections started fading around 2009, because of the economy.


----------



## medicRob

Sandog said:


> I took Human anatomy BIOL 260 at Southwestern Community college in Chula Vista Ca, back in 2006 and we worked on human cadavers. Since then, they have switched to cat dissections do to Ca, budget cuts. So if you wish to verify the veracity of what I say, contact the Biology dept at SWC.
> http://www.swccd.edu/



No need to get worked up. I have no reason to not believe you, I was simply stating a fact that most cadaver anatomy courses involving human cadavers are graduate level and usually reserved only for medical students.


----------



## jjesusfreak01

I know one of the exercise and sports science anatomy classes at UNC uses cadavers for their lab. This would be an undergrad program. Never seen the cadavers myself, but you can smell them when you walk by the rooms.


----------



## medicRob

jjesusfreak01 said:


> I know one of the exercise and sports science anatomy classes at UNC uses cadavers for their lab. This would be an undergrad program. Never seen the cadavers myself, but you can smell them when you walk by the rooms.



I've been to one cadaver dissection, it was a regional educational conference.. emphasis was placed on the anatomy and vasculature of the deep neck


----------



## Ghost

medicRob said:


> I've been to one cadaver dissection, it was a regional educational conference.. emphasis was placed on the anatomy and vasculature of the deep neck



How can one attend these classes?


----------



## medicRob

Ghost said:


> How can one attend these classes?



Well in my case, it was an educational conference for individuals directly involved in the training of emergency and critical care nurses. However, you can take gross anatomy as part of medical school. With the exception of the programs pointed out by sandog and jjesusfreak01, most require you to be part of a masters or doctorate program, more than likely an M.D. program. 

I am in my last semester of nurse practitioner school and while I am specializing in Acute care, my focus areas are in both research and education.. Therefore, I take part in a lot of regional and national conferences in nursing education with various organizations such as the ENA. 

If you would like to get into one of these courses, I would suggest contacting a couple of colleges in your area (or a large city) and asking if they offer cadaver anatomy. In many cases, there will be pre-requisites of: General Biology I, Human Anatomy & Physiology I, and Human Anatomy & Physiology II *Undergrad*. However, the decision is left up to the school what pre-reqs are required. Make some phone calls, check around.


----------



## JPINFV

If you're looking for cadaver lab experiences, Wright State University has a Cadave Anatomy Procedure program every year. I haven't had a chance to go to it, but one of the docs regularly posts over at EMTCity and everyone from there that's gone to it has loved it.

http://www.med.wright.edu/em/CAPLab/index.html


----------



## C.T.E.M.R.

Rob, thanks for posting these vids, I have to say these are probably the coolest vids i have ever seen, I like how so much was explained, I feel like i understand the human body alot more!! thanks again!!!!!


----------



## medicRob

C.T.E.M.R. said:


> Rob, thanks for posting these vids, I have to say these are probably the coolest vids i have ever seen, I like how so much was explained, I feel like i understand the human body alot more!! thanks again!!!!!



You're welcome. I am glad you are learning. Make sure to be on the lookout for my physiology thread. If I posted it right now, it would be in violation of forum rules because I don't currently have permission. However, I sent an email to the video owner the other day like I did with this one asking permission to post it here, I will check my inbox tonight to see if they replied. If they haven't there are a few "free game" vids out there that won't violate any forum rules or copyrights. 

Either way, you guys will get a physiology post.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R.

I cant wait!!!! Now i really want to finish high school early so i can get an early start on a nursing degree And EMTP cert


----------



## medicRob

C.T.E.M.R. said:


> I cant wait!!!! Now i really want to finish high school early so i can get an early start on a nursing degree And EMTP cert



Do well in high school, I mean really pay attention. It will serve you better in the long run, I promise. I can not stress the merits of a good education enough.

Do you know how much money a good ACT Score can save you? 

Remedials Cost money:

DSPM 0700: Concepts of Algebra
DSPM 0800: Beginning Algebra
DSPM 0850: Intermediate Algebra

DSPW 0700: Fundamentals of English
DSPW 0800: Beginning Expository Writing
DSPW 0850: Intermediate Expository Writing


If you make a good enough score on your ACT in the areas of math and english, you save all that money by not having to take those courses.. Each one is 3 credits, they can cost upwards of $400 per class. 

Hell, if you score high enough on the English section of the ACT, you can get credit for college level Composition I and II. 

If you get into a nursing course that requires you to have "College Algebra", "Finite Math", or "Statistics & Probability".. those all require individuals who did not score "college level" on their ACT to take remedial courses in mathematics depending on where you score. The lowest score would have to take all 3 (which do not count toward degree credit) before starting on "College algebra", "Stats", or "Finite Mathematics".. 

If you score well, you get started right away on what you need to finish for nursing school.. So pay attention now. 

Good luck.


----------



## JPINFV

^

It really depends on the school you get into. SAT and ACT scores only worked to get out of one writing course and were immaterial for math. The main way to get out of taking precalc courses or intro writing was through placement tests. AP scores, in most cases, just gave unit credit, but not course credit, for courses in your major. Of course being able to enroll as a sophomore before all of the other freshman students definitely has its advantages. Of course if you were trying to get into a science program, being able to get through preclac during high school was essentially a requirement. 

However, if someone is looking for a graduate program, many graduate programs won't take course credit from AP exams.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid

Very cool of you to share this.  Great videos for everyone to learn / brush up on their anatomy.  Loved my Anatomy more so then any other classes i have taken.   My school for my RN pre req work was fortunate enough to have made a deal about 2 decades ago and every semester gets a fresh male and a female for the students.  

I cant even explain how much a important a good fundemental knowledge of A/P is to EMS


----------



## Sandog

> Do well in high school, I mean really pay attention. It will serve you better in the long run, I promise. I can not stress the merits of a good education enough.
> 
> Do you know how much money a good ACT Score can save you?
> 
> Remedials Cost money:
> 
> DSPM 0700: Concepts of Algebra
> DSPM 0800: Beginning Algebra
> DSPM 0850: Intermediate Algebra
> 
> DSPW 0700: Fundamentals of English
> DSPW 0800: Beginning Expository Writing
> DSPW 0850: Intermediate Expository Writing




I think what Rob is saying is true. Some folks straight out of high school are able to go right into calculus or college algebra, others have to take courses like pre-algebra or lower just to get the pre-requisite math class. Same for English communication, so bottom line is, pay now, or pay later...


----------



## JPINFV

Oh, I'm not arguing that people don't go straight into gen chem or calc straight out of high school. I'm saying that the method of determining appropriateness varies by university, often through specific placement exams.


----------



## Sandog

JPINFV said:


> Oh, I'm not arguing that people don't go straight into gen chem or calc straight out of high school. I'm saying that the method of determining appropriateness varies by university, often through specific placement exams.



Agreed, it is placement test, by the time I went to college my SAT scores had fossilized and indeed were immaterial. But knowing how how to solve a 4th degree poly would have helped.


----------



## Martyn

harryb714 said:


> Is anyone else curious about the lack of gloves? I'm not familiar with cadaver preservation techniques but even if there is no dangerous chemicals used I imagine you might be left with funky smelling hands.  Or even worse some stray bits and pieces caught under your finger nails.



Yeah, first thing I noticed, no BSI...just don't pick your nose


----------



## sop

Thanks for the posting of videos. It may be creepy to some people who have never seen a real and dead opened body before, but it is purely educational to all.


----------



## James007

As a complete newbie to the medical world, and having only slight knowledge of A&P i find these videos extremely fascinating and informative. 
 I believe they've changed my understanding of the subjects(for the better ). Id just like to thank you for putting up these amazing vids


----------

